# when to use loppers and when to use pruning saw?



## PhilipPhillips (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi! When to use loppers and when to use pruning saw?


----------



## mariopepper (Aug 6, 2019)

Hey, it's common question I suppose. pruning saw is muck more usefull in common life but it depends on your skills and purpose. If you don't hae a saw yet I advice you to visit chanisawadviser and check some articles and reviews about different saw models. Good luck


----------



## BruceWard (Aug 12, 2019)

I often use delimbers. I have TABOR TOOLS GG12. It has good blades. If you need a delimber, then see their review at https://polesawguide.com/reviews/best-pruning-loppers/


----------



## JoeBloggs (Mar 27, 2020)

Probably depends on the thickness of the branch, i'll use an aborist saw or a polesaw in most cases, but if they're thin - quick snip with a lopper


----------

